# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  GTA 4!!! Kryevepra e gjitha lojerave!

## Zabimaru

E hapa kot kete teme dhe thash te diskutoja me ata qe e kane luajtur, si ju eshte dukur si loje  . A e meriton noten 10 ?

----------


## Jack Watson

Do ta luj kur te dali ne per PC. Me kalu kohen ne zyr eshte e mire  :ngerdheshje: 

Si tu duk ty meqe e paske lujt?

----------


## Daniel Maker

un prefroj lojrat kur kam koh ku tharton pak trut si Final Fantasy kurse GTA eshte i lezetcem sa te kalosh kohen,pa emocione pa gje me duket sepse e din qe cdo behet dhe kjo eshte arsyja qe ka kaq shum sukses :qenka: e mund te besh cdo gje qe ne realitet mund te behet po sja arrin dot!!kam ndegjuar njerz qe kan luajt menc me at loj..prap si vot jo 10 po 7..

----------


## IL__SANTO

Sme ka terhequr aq shume sa ti jap 10.

Sipas meje me te mirat mbeten Prince of persia edhe God Of War.

----------


## Gerdi

> Do ta luj kur te dali ne per PC. Me kalu kohen ne zyr eshte e mire 
> 
> Si tu duk ty meqe e paske lujt?


Me vjen keq te te them qe nuk do dali ne PC.

----------


## Zabimaru

Kjo eshte loje kryeveper, dhe e kane analizuar me qindra veta qe kane dal ne perfundimin per noten 10. Eshte fiksuse fare si loje, mund te besh gjithcka. Persa i perket PoP dhe GoW edhe ato jane te bukra sepse i kam cliruar te dyja por ngelen te bukra ne generin e vet.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Me vjen keq te te them qe nuk do dali ne PC.


Me vërte?  :i ngrysur: 
Po pse mër, ato tjerat i kan nxjerr?

Ndoshta është marketingu i tillë...

----------


## Flori



----------


## Jack Watson

waw! këto qenka pamje reale!

pale çar teknike kane përdor

----------


## Flori

Teknik elektricisti, ajo esht si puna e need for speed qe esht si pun filmi qe behet me aktor, edhe bashkohen me pjesen e lojes, por jo se dhe loja esht ashtu..

thon qe GTA4 esht ber neper ballkan, dhe ka dhe rruget shqiptare te perfshir ne loje. 

ps: sa per me e gjet ket loj ka dal vetem per XBOX, per pc do e gjejm shum shpejt  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Ma-Origano

ku mund ta shkarkoj kete loje jo qe luhet ne internet por keshto normal

----------


## new-miri

*E vetmja arsye pse nuk me pelqen kjo loj edhe nuk e kam bler...
Kryesori ne këtë Lojë është SERB dhe ne nje Nivel (mision) te lojes Vret apo e mbyt nje Shqiptar me thikë... si dhe nese do te luajsh këtë lojë ti luajsh si Niko Bellic me origjin Serbe.* 
*Në Lojen GTA 4 Serbi - Mbyt shqiptarin me thik...*Niko Bellic


*Niko Bellic* is a fictional character in the Grand Theft Auto video game series. He is the main protagonist and playable character of Grand Theft Auto IV. He is 30-years old, between 5’11” and 6’2” and is 190-200 lbs, of Serbian origin.
*
----LEXO----*
*Dardan Petrela*

-Dardan Pretela is an Albanian loan-shark. He works along with fellow goons, Bledar Morina and Kemal Vulaj. *Niko chases him down and kills him with a knife after his goons beat up Roman at a basketball court. His death leaves Roman debt free with the Albanians.*
*Bledar Morina*

-Bledar Morina is an Albanian money lender operating in Broker. He is a fitness enthusiast. Niko beats him up on a basketball court and he is never heard from again.
*Kemal Vulaj*

-Kemal Vulaj is an Albanian goon who works for the Petrela-Morina gang. He's beaten up by Niko in a playground fight.

Kjo loj meriton 10 nga aspekti Grafik , por nga aspekti i tregimit nuk me Pelqen se jam SHQIPTAR.
Informatat : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niko_Bellic#Niko_Bellic

----------


## new-miri

E vetmja arsye pse nuk me pelqen kjo loj edhe nuk e kam bler...
Kryesori ne këtë Lojë është SERB dhe ne nje Nivel (mision) te lojes Vret apo e mbyt nje Shqiptar me thikë... si dhe nese do te luajsh këtë lojë ti luajsh si Niko Bellic me origjin Serbe. 
Në Lojen GTA 4 Serbi - Mbyt shqiptarin me thik...Niko Bellic


*Niko Bellic* is a fictional character in the Grand Theft Auto video game series. He is the main protagonist and playable character of Grand Theft Auto IV. He is 30-years old, between 511 and 62 and is 190-200 lbs, of Serbian origin.

----LEXO----
*Dardan Petrela*

-Dardan Pretela is an Albanian loan-shark. He works along with fellow goons, Bledar Morina and Kemal Vulaj. *Niko chases him down and kills him with a knife after his goons beat up Roman at a basketball court. His death leaves Roman debt free with the Albanians.*
*Bledar Morina*

-Bledar Morina is an Albanian money lender operating in Broker. He is a fitness enthusiast. Niko beats him up on a basketball court and he is never heard from again.
*Kemal Vulaj*

-Kemal Vulaj is an Albanian goon who works for the Petrela-Morina gang. He's beaten up by Niko in a playground fight.

Kjo loj meriton 10 nga aspekti Grafik , por nga aspekti i tregimit apo ngjarjes... nuk me Pelqen se jam SHQIPTAR.
Informatat : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niko_Bellic#Niko_Bellic

----------


## xfiles

Ke te drejte, nje serb qe vret 3 shqiptare, dhe shqiptaret ketu na dalin te gjithe kriminela dhe te keq.
Po per nje gje ama me vjen mire nga aspekti grafik, shiko ça fytyre mongoloide qe ka ky serbi, e paskan bere diçka te sakte.

----------


## Flori

Esht njeher ky postim tek tema 

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=95039

----------


## new-miri

E di e kam postuar unë , por mu dukë e arsyshme te hap nje tem per këtë.

----------


## Harakiri

> thon qe GTA4 esht ber neper ballkan, dhe ka dhe rruget shqiptare te perfshir ne loje.


Loja ndodh ne Liberty City, nje qytet i trilluar por qe ngjan shume me New York, psh. sheshi Times Square i New York-ut eshte replikuar ne loje nen emrin "Star Junction".

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

E drejte eshte qe duhet ndryshuar skenari.Po mos e luani fare.Pastaj sa zgjat ai misioni 3 dite duke masakruar shqiptaret.Mund te zgjase 1 ore pastaj iku mbaroi filmi.Prodhuesi i kesaj loje serb eshte...?

----------


## lojaxhiu

Qe kjo loja eshte nje nga lojrat me te mira qe ka dale, eshte gje qe dihet. Mjafton te lexosh cfaredolloj vleresimi nga te gjithe gazetaret qe merren me keto pune. Por c'rendesi ka kjo? Se merr dhjete se s'merr dhjete... A merr 5 yje apo jo... S'ka kuptim. Ne fund te fundit numrat s'kan kuptim dhe jane shume menyre e keqe vleresimi, c'beri 9 and c'beri 10 kur shume mund te mendojne ndryshe. Gjithesesi ajo qe ka rendesi eshte sa e pelqen ti vete lojen. Kush po e can koken per te tjeret. Sidoqofte konsensusi eshte qe eshte loja me mire nga GTA dhe nje nga me te mirat, e te gjithe koherave.

Per kete punen qe ai eshte Serb. Ma ha mendja qe po, duke marr parasysh emrin dhe gjerat qe permend ne loje rreth luftes etj, etj. Njerezit thone qe ka shume mundesi te jete Serb nga Bosnia. Ama ne loje nuk e thone se cfare eshte.  Vetem se eshte Europian nga lindja. (Kushedi, mbase Kroat) 

Rockstar e ka bare kastile kete dhe e ka lane opsionin hapur. Shumica e njerezeve e ngatarrojne per Rus dhe s'e cajne koken as se nga eshte.

Per ate punen e shqiptareve. Une thash se do beje disa misione per ata shqiptaret ne fillim, keshtu qe mu be qefi kur e mora vesh se kishte shqiptar. S'e kam loz akoma keshtu qe mbase ka ca misione per shqiptaret. Gjithsesi kur te vij puna per ti vrare une do e le vet qe ta vrasin ket Serbin, sa per qejf, haha.  :ngerdheshje: 

Eh, ne fund te fundit vetem loje eshte. E ben ate misionen per 2 minuta dhe vazhdon lojen. S'eshte ndonje gje, dhe me ha mendja mbase dhe s'e ben nese s'do dhe ben gjera te tjera.

----------


## new-miri

> Qe kjo loja eshte nje nga lojrat me te mira qe ka dale, eshte gje qe dihet. Mjafton te lexosh cfaredolloj vleresimi nga te gjithe gazetaret qe merren me keto pune. Por c'rendesi ka kjo? Se merr dhjete se s'merr dhjete... A merr 5 yje apo jo... S'ka kuptim. Ne fund te fundit numrat s'kan kuptim dhe jane shume menyre e keqe vleresimi, c'beri 9 and c'beri 10 kur shume mund te mendojne ndryshe. Gjithesesi ajo qe ka rendesi eshte sa e pelqen ti vete lojen. Kush po e can koken per te tjeret. Sidoqofte konsensusi eshte qe eshte loja me mire nga GTA dhe nje nga me te mirat, e te gjithe koherave.
> 
> Per kete punen qe ai eshte Serb. Ma ha mendja qe po, duke marr parasysh emrin dhe gjerat qe permend ne loje rreth luftes etj, etj. Njerezit thone qe ka shume mundesi te jete Serb nga Bosnia. Ama ne loje nuk e thone se cfare eshte.  Vetem se eshte Europian nga lindja. (Kushedi, mbase Kroat) 
> 
> Rockstar e ka bare kastile kete dhe e ka lane opsionin hapur. Shumica e njerezeve e ngatarrojne per Rus dhe s'e cajne koken as se nga eshte.
> 
> Per ate punen e shqiptareve. Une thash se do beje disa misione per ata shqiptaret ne fillim, keshtu qe mu be qefi kur e mora vesh se kishte shqiptar. S'e kam loz akoma keshtu qe mbase ka ca misione per shqiptaret. Gjithsesi kur te vij puna per ti vrare une do e le vet qe ta vrasin ket Serbin, sa per qejf, haha. 
> 
> Eh, ne fund te fundit vetem loje eshte. E ben ate misionen per 2 minuta dhe vazhdon lojen. S'eshte ndonje gje, dhe me ha mendja mbase dhe s'e ben nese s'do dhe ben gjera te tjera.


PO tregon se eshte SERB per ma shum info "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niko_Bellic#Niko_Bellic

----------

